# Fort Wilderness



## One State At A Time (Aug 10, 2009)

Fellow Outbackers the time has come to de-winterize and get on the road. We are heading to Fort Wilderness from 4/2/10-4/6/10 if you around come and pay a visit.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Enjoy yourself !! We love it there !!! Great campground.


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

We're jealous. Our Fort Wilderness reservations are for June.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Signguy (May 5, 2008)

Shoot! We're arriving on the 11th - just missed ya~


----------



## shaston (Jul 2, 2009)

We will be at the Fort from April 3rd thru 11th. We will look for you to say Hi.


----------

